# The end of eLicencer



## pcarrilho (Nov 10, 2021)

Today REFX sent this email to NEXUS user.
So Steinberg will discontinues eLicencer...

There is any official information on Steinberg side?
What will be the new cubase license system? (ilok?)


----------



## Al Maurice (Nov 10, 2021)

I would expect Steinberg at some point in the near future will contact their preexisting customers with more details on how they intend to proceed in terms of their licensing strategy.

In the meantime, I suppose we carry on for now and wait a while longer.

Unless someone on the forum is in the loop and has been enlightened further


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2021)

Steinberg and VSL are moving to iLok. There is more information scattered on here - mostly in VSL threads.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2021)

VSL Announcement: Moving to iLok Key / Cloud - We are live!


Dear Community, We have some important announcements to make. You can read the post from our CEO, Herb Tucmandl, here in our forum: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t57384-Moving-from-eLicenser-to-iLok#post302591 Please note that the official discussion will happen at the VSL forum. Here...




vi-control.net


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm not sure Steinberg has really thought this through. A six-month grace period on the servers for licensees, including itself? How are they expecting to deal with customers on older versions of Cubase etc when dongles need to be exchanged and licences moved between them?

Unless they mean they will only support new licence generation for six months that's going to get messy real fast: "Sorry your dongle is no longer working/your mobo broke, if you want to use the software now, you're going to have to upgrade to the latest version and whatever that costs." Because, somehow, I doubt they are going to port the iLok code to older versions of Cubase, Halion etc.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 10, 2021)

Isn't VSL cutting it a bit close with the transition to ilok if Steinberg stops eLicenser in 7 weeks?


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 10, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Isn't VSL cutting it a bit close with the transition to ilok if Steinberg stops eLicenser in 7 weeks?


I'm not convinced it's VSL cutting it close to be honest.


----------



## Al Maurice (Nov 10, 2021)

Is anyone aware how many developers rely on Steinberg's e-licensor?


----------



## LinusW (Nov 10, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> Is anyone aware how many developers rely on Steinberg's e-licensor?


Mostly german development. 
Steinberg 
Vengeance Sound, except Avenger that switched to Codemeter 
reFX (as they built Nexus with Vengeance Sound) 
Vienna Symphonic Library, uses eLicenser branded as Vienna Key as opposed to "the Steinberg Key" 
Algorithmix
Yellow Tools had their instruments and named it Yellow Key, but got acquired by Magix ten years ago and scrapped the key. 
Arturia also ditched the eLicenser years ago for their own authorization, so did Eiosis for iLok.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 10, 2021)

Steinberg Licensing: A New and Exciting Era Begins


The transition to Steinberg Licensing begins. Our products will use this new system when introducing new versions of our creative tools and instruments.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Steinberg and VSL are moving to iLok. There is more information scattered on here - mostly in VSL threads.


Well VSL is, not Steinberg.. Steinberg will use their own system, but more modern (dongle less)
update: see post from gedlig above


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 10, 2021)

LinusW said:


> Mostly german development.
> Steinberg
> Vengeance Sound, except Avenger that switched to Codemeter
> reFX (as they built Nexus with Vengeance Sound)
> ...


Also Virsyn: those haven't seen an update in years though they're actively developing iOS apps, so I wouldn't hold out much hope of

And Xils, but they've supported both iLok and eLicenser for some years now - you might have to pay a fee to move to the other one but it's not a lot IIRC.

Waldorf did use it but they canned it in favour of their own (software-only) scheme a few years ago.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 10, 2021)

LinusW said:


> Yellow Tools had their instruments and named it Yellow Key, but got acquired by Magix ten years ago and scrapped the key.


Yellow Tools used WIBU (now called Codemeter), NOT eLicenser or iLok.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 15, 2021)

THATS an amazing move


----------



## Delboy (Dec 21, 2021)

So does this mean we do not need to put elicencer in the laptop anymore from January and they (Cubase/Dorico) will work straight off the application once opened ? or will we need to get an iLok for the future and forgo the black/red elicencer usb?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 21, 2021)

I think/hope you just have to log-in once from your pc into your steinberg-account for activation and thats it. Maybe through a new version of the steinberg-downloader. E-Licencer "can" stay on the system for people who still "want" to use their usb-dongles. We will see


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2021)

Delboy said:


> So does this mean we do not need to put elicencer in the laptop anymore from January and they (Cubase/Dorico) will work straight off the application once opened ? or will we need to get an iLok for the future and forgo the black/red elicencer usb?


Steinberg are not going Ilok…

Cubase 12 will be online activation.

Cubase 11 will be elicncer until you upgrade to 12.

Unless you bought Cubase 11 after NOV 10 2021….if you did you get Cubase 12 for free.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Yeh we got after Nov 10 but got Doric a year ago


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Steinberg and VSL are moving to iLok. There is more information scattered on here - mostly in VSL threads.


and with VSL, you can keep your existing eLicenser collection.

2fer!

I just bought a fresh eLicenser key to celebrate.

It's the little things.


----------

